# Us best repair



## greenscapes16 (Mar 31, 2015)

Who works for them these days? Any opinions..


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Have you seen their price list? That should be all you need to know. Why would you want to help them succeed in your area?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

These guys are Still around? WOW! They get more chances than Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

They suck especially in NY the coordinator marky is a prick


----------



## greenscapes16 (Mar 31, 2015)

Marky is a ****in Prick, he has whats coming for him, .... Just seeing if anybody else gets screwed by them , but with them acquiring new dumbass contractors on the regular, there is no way to shut them down..


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

Who works for them these days? Any opinions..[/QUOTE]

These guys are real tools. Called me several years ago and at that time I was a little more patient, told the caller I didn't think our companies would be a good fit after checking allowables. The guy says " What, you don't like making money" I said exactly, I do like making money and certainly can't doing work for you. The tool promptly hangs up.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

That's funny, Worked for them a long time ago for maybe a month..Every job I went to the order was loaded with work...once I got there everything was allready done..got so tired of loading up all my gear for nothing then a trip charge, back then you had to call in and talk to them and a bank rep before any work could be done.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone knows if this Mark is based out of NJ, if so could someone PM me, I have some info to discuss


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Madextreme u mean marky from us best I know he handles NY he's a freaking clown me and him constantly went at it


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't think he is from NJ HE called me from a cali fornia number to do grass cuts for 20 bucks or something said he had 40 to give me in same area I laughed at him


----------



## Midwest Contractor (Apr 14, 2016)

greenscapes16 said:


> Who works for them these days? Any opinions..


They work with property management companies now in my area, doing rent ready rehabs and repair. They solicit repair and rehab bids for clients, not nearly as much PPO work as in the past, when they were doing a lot of BofA P&P.

I've made a lot of money with them and have had a good relationship with them for several years. But I'm in the Midwest and don't deal with the NY rep, so my experience with their reps has not been too bad.


----------



## Allout (Jun 18, 2015)

They've contacted me quite a few times in the last week uninterested in that kind of pricing though


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

How convenient it is that every time a company is bad mouthed, randomly, somehow a new member joins and has a positive experience with them. How does this always happen?


----------



## Midwest Contractor (Apr 14, 2016)

Allout said:


> They've contacted me quite a few times in the last week uninterested in that kind of pricing though


They don't bother me with low prices anymore, we have an understanding, they call me to fix other contractors mistakes at my prices. Saved them from losing clients.

When your work speaks for itself you will get what you ask, even if it takes others to screw up first!


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

They approached us month or so ago about rehab work. 
We checked with guys here and didn't get a good feedback, so we passed. 
Companies should work on the reputation to attract reputable contractors. Where they might be better than SG and FAS and few others, this still to be verified by good reviews of long term members here. In addition we work by our rules, by my time lines, our prices.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Made a TON of $$$$$$$$ with them before they lost BOA to Screwguard about 3 years ago. It was all HUD - 20%. Great folks but got the shaft from BOA. No clue why BOA went to Screwguard, They (SG) could f up a wet dream........


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

mtmtnman said:


> Made a TON of $$$$$$$$ with them before they lost BOA to Screwguard about 3 years ago. It was all HUD - 20%. Great folks but got the shaft from BOA. No clue why BOA went to Screwguard, They (SG) could f up a wet dream........


SG bought their preservation company.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Midwest*

So u can charge them your pricinng because they need you to keep there clients? Lol not to be rude but thats a bunch of bullll shix. They suck on paying any where near what you should be making . They wanted me to paint a 5000 sq ft house for peanuts. When i questioned them they said well we need tpo make money also just another clown cvompany feeding offf guys that have no clue how to bid work. If you break down what you are making hourly i cas guarente its 10 bucks an hour. Is thast worth it nooooooo. You can push a lawn mower for another company for that pay 

enough of my rant


----------

